# Woodford Bridge



## Bwolf (Jan 13, 2013)

We have an exchange to Woodford Bridge (Holsworthy, Devon, England) this July.  We've already experienced the  helpfulness of the staff.  We look forward to this visit to a part of England we haven't visited before.

We do wonder if anyone on this board has a favorite car rental company (at Heathrow) to recommend?

Also, any favorite things to do near the resort that might not get the "press" of some of the standard "touristy" activities?

Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 13, 2013)

I have always used one of the consolidators for car rental in Europe - AutoEurope, EuropeByCar, or Economy Car Rentals, and with the exception of an Economy Car Rentals rental through GoldCar in Spain, I have always gotten good prices and good service.


----------

